# Was lief hier Falsch?



## Emu85 (16. Januar 2007)

Hoi,
ich bin was Fotografie anbelangt relativ ungeübt, habe aber dennoch öfters mal Lust n paar schöne Bilder zu knipsen.
Kürzlich hab ich nen Sonnenuntergang fotografieren wollen. Da ich in Eile war und auf die Schnelle im Handbuch net gefunden habe wie man Gegenlicht einstellt, hab ich einfach manuell die Verschlusszeit heruntergesetzt.
Die daraus resultierenden Bilder haben mir soweit eigentlich sehr gut gefallen, wenn da nicht die oberhässlichen Grafikfehler wären.
Nun wollte ich euch fragen, ob das irgendwas aus falschen Einstellungen resultiert oder ob die Kamera irgendwie nen Schlag weg hat.
Die verwendete Kamera war eine Canon Powershot A70 Verschlusszeit 1/500
Hier mal 2 Beispielbilder:
1 2
Edit: ich seh grad das zweite hat ja gar keine Fehler. Dafür stechen sie beim Ersten umso deutlicher hervor.


----------



## tittli (18. Januar 2007)

Hoppla
Kenne mich damit zwar nicht wirklich aus, aber sieht schon so aus als ob die Kamera spinnt...hast du solche Fehler schon öfters beobachten können oder taucht er nur bei diesem einen Bild auf?...
gruss


----------



## Zinken (19. Januar 2007)

Meinst Du die hellen Flecke in Bild 2 ? Das ist schätzungsweise einfach nur Dreck auf Linse oder Chip.
Und falls Du das Bildrauschen meinst: das liegt am Kameramodell.


----------



## Emu85 (20. Januar 2007)

Zinken hat gesagt.:


> Und falls Du das Bildrauschen meinst: das liegt am Kameramodell.



ich mein die streifen in den schwarzen bereichen von bild 1, falls du das mit bildrauschen meinst


----------



## PC Heini (22. Januar 2007)

Grüss Dich

Zum ersten möchte ich Dir für die gelungene Aufnahme gratulieren.
Zum zweiten; Ich als Hobbyfotograf kann im besten Willen im schwarzen Bereich nichts entdecken. In welchem Format ist das Bild auf dem PC Gespeichert? Welche Auflösung hast Du eingestellt? ( Meine Einstellung ist 800x600 und Hicolor ). Versuch mal die verschiedenen Einstellungen und Formate. Bei Digibildern ist es immer schwierig, da dies ein ganz anderes Verfahren ist als bei herkömmlichen Kameras. Noch was zu Gegenlichtaufnahmen; Nur mit der Verschlusszeit zu arbeiten genügt nicht. Dafür gibts auch noch die Blende. 
Bevor ich hier weiterschreibe, warte ich mal Deinen Bericht ab. 

Gruss PC Heini


----------



## Zinken (22. Januar 2007)

Oha, jetzt seh ich die Streifen. Das sieht leider wirklich nach einem Kameradefekt aus.
Und Bildrauschen meint übrigens die Farbstörungen im Himmel - sozusagen das digitale Pendant zum Korn.


----------



## Emu85 (22. Januar 2007)

Also ich habs als .jpeg gespeichert und die Infos zu der Datei, die sich mittels Photoshop entlocken lassen, (auf der Kamera gings sicher auch aber Photoshop is unkomplizierter ^^) sind:
Kameradaten 1+2:
Modell: Canon PowerShot A70
Verschlussgeschwindigkeit: 0.9 Sek
Blendeneinstellung: f/0.8
Blendenwert: f/8
Max. Blendenwert: f/4.8
Brennweite: 16,2 mm
Pixelmaß 1600x1200
Ausrichtung: Normal
Auflösung: 180x180
Auflösungseinheit: Zoll
Komprimierte Bits pro Pixel: 5
Farbraum: sRGB
Dateiquelle: DSC

Es gibt noch einiges in erweiterte Einstellungen, aber ich glaub das wäre von der Menge her einfach zu viel das alles hier zu posten.

Die hellen, horizontal verlaufenden Striche auf schwarzem Grund treten nur bei Bild1 auf und sind eigentlich kaum zu übersehen.
Was zudem interessant ist, ist dass Bild2 diese Striche nicht hat, obwohl es später gemacht wurde, was ja eigentlich gegen einen Kameradefekt spricht :/

Ach ja und das Bildrauschen is weniger das Problem. Das kann man ja recht gut mit Photoshop nachbearbeiten


----------



## PC Heini (22. Januar 2007)

Nu, einen definitiven Kamera Defekt würde ich ausschliessen. Ich kann Dein Bild ansehen wie ich will. Ich finde keinen Fehler. Als alter Spiegelreflexer nimm ich die Bilder so, wie sie sind. Hab auch gelernt, diese zu Interpretieren. So kannste auch für mich unsichtbare Fehler ausbügeln. ( Künstleraugen sind unergründlich ).

Nen guter Tip: Glaube nur an Dich, die anderen Neiden Dir.

Wenn Dich die Fotografie interessiert, so studiere viel Literatur dazu. So hab ichs auch erlernt. ( Auch im Internet ). Guck auch mal, ob Du auf nem Flohmarkt nen Manuellen Belichtungsmesser findest. ( Jedoch nicht für Schnappschüsse geeignet ). So kannste auch noch viel herausholen, wenn die beiden Geräte zusammen arbeiten. ( Angleichen, Abgleichen ).

Gruss PC Heini


----------



## Andreas Späth (22. Januar 2007)

PC Heini hat gesagt.:


> kann Dein Bild ansehen wie ich will. Ich finde keinen Fehler. Als alter Spiegelreflexer nimm ich die Bilder so, wie sie sind.



Hast du dir beide Bilder mal genauer angesehen?
Ich sehe im Dunkelberei zumindest bei einem eine definitiv krasse Bildstörung.
Und soetwas kann auf einen Defekt der Kamera hinweisen.
Auch wenn die Canon Digitalkameras bekannt sind für Probleme mit dunklen Bereichen, sowas sollte sie nicht fabrizieren. Und ich kann mir auch keine Einstellung vorstellen die soetwas fabriziert.

Ich würde die Kamera falls noch Garantie drauf ist mal vom Hersteller durchchecken lassen. Und liefer das Orginalbild idealerweise mit.


----------



## PC Heini (22. Januar 2007)

Nu, wenn noch Garantie drauf ist, schick se halt ein. 
Sogar mit meiner Brille sehe ich nicht die Bohne. Bild 2 ist wohl etwas dunkler, was ja aber auch später gemacht wurde. Tippe eher auf ne Spiegelung des CCd Sensors.           ( Gegenlicht ist immer heikel ). Der schwarze Bereich ist für mich unten. ( Berge ) Mittlerer Bereich ist Hellblau. ( Himmel mit 2 Kerosenstreifen links und rechts ). Oberer Bereich eher gräulich. Dies ist meine grobe Beurteilung des Bildes.
Jeder sieht es anderst. Würde mich aber freuen, wenn sich jemand die Mühe machen würde, mir die Fehler des Bildes zu markieren.
Danke im voraus.

Gruss PC Heini


----------



## tittli (22. Januar 2007)

Die blauen Linien sind gemeint...ziehen sich durch den ganzen unteren Bereich des Bildes...hab dir mal ein Paar markiert. Hoffe du siehts das ganze jetzt, war ja wirklich kaum zu übersehen 

gruss


----------



## PC Heini (23. Januar 2007)

So, da bin ich wieder.
Vielen Dank für Deine Mühe. Wenigstens jetzt sehe ich die Markierungen. Kann aber bei meinem Bildschirm noch immer keine Fehler entdecken. ( Originalbild ). Nu, wenn dem so ist, müsstest Du fast noch einige vergleichsbilder machen im ähnlichen Stil. Die Elektronik eines solchen Apparats ist eigenwillig. Die kann ja nur Interpretieren, was der CCD Sensor sieht. Ob da was zu machen ist, ist fraglich. Nach dem Auswechseln der Elektronik werden unter Umständen andere Fehler auftreten, die Gravierender sind. Probier auch mal ein anderes Objektiv. Eines, das ev. Lichtstärker ist. 
Ähh, noch was; Hast Du das Bild Testhalber schon mal auf Papier gebracht? Wie siht es dann aus?

Gruss PC Heini


----------



## Zinken (23. Januar 2007)

@Heini: Daß Du die Fehler nicht siehst, liegt wohl eher an Deiner Monitoreinstellung. Und mit den Kameraeinstellungen
oder Spiegelungen hat das nix zu tun. Dafür sind die Streifen zu gerade und regelmäßig.
Ich würde mal behaupten, daß da nur der Canon-Service helfen kann - sofern sich das bei der Kamera noch lohnt.
Aber ein Kostenvoranschlag kann da auch ohne Garantie weiterhelfen...


----------



## PC Heini (23. Januar 2007)

jo, tut mir leid, dass ich nicht helfen konnte.

Gruss PC Heini


----------

